# John Calvin's Ideas



## Peter (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh this looks good

here's a review

Here's the abstract online

I'm sure this book has been discussed before but I couldn't find anything on the new forum and in less then two weeks the paperback will be out. Has anyone read it?


----------



## ADKing (Oct 21, 2006)

Paul Helm is quite interesting. I have heard him speak in person twice. I would be interested in this book. It sure is costly, though, no?


----------



## crhoades (Oct 21, 2006)

Introduction; 1. God 'in Se' and 'quoad nos'; 2. The Trinity; 3. The Extra; 4. Providence and Evil; 5. The Soul; 6. Free Will; 7. Divine Accommodation; 8. Natural Theology and the Sensus Divinitatis; 9. Revelation; 10. The Angels; 11. The Power Dialectic; 12. Equity, Natural Law, and Common Grace; 13. Faith, Atonement, and Time.


----------



## Peter (Oct 21, 2006)

yep but the pb will be 45$. I wonder if there is another way to read it other than buying it. What do you know about Paul Helm?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for this tip, Peter!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is a review by Prof. K. Scott Oliphint of the book: http://www.reformation21.org/shelf-life/john-calvins-ideas.php

followed by a response by the author Helm himself: http://www.reformation21.org/shelf-...or-john-calvinsetting-the-record-straight.php


----------



## ADKing (Oct 23, 2006)

Peter said:


> yep but the pb will be 45$. I wonder if there is another way to read it other than buying it. What do you know about Paul Helm?



Prof. Helm has written a superb defence of the fact that Calvin was actually a Calvinist (was it against Kendall??) showing that the thesis that later Calvinism took him beyond what he said is incorrect. He has also written lots on a sort of philosophical/theological level. He taught for a time in Vancouver BC (not far from me). I think he is back in England now.


----------

